# Utah centered Podcast HATU



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

The May edition of my Utah centered PodCast is up and ready. You can get it here.... www.thewarthogpen.com/hatu.html


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

HATU episode #3 is up and ready. In this episode we look at some Halloween icons and how them became assoiated with All-Hallows-Eve. In Dark Tales I tell the story of the infamous Salt Lake City grave digger / grave robber John Baptiste. There's a Friday the 13th in July and I tell you where you can go to find a Haunted Attraction open for that weekend. We also contune our look at Van Helsings Curse and I throw in a little musical surprise. 

I now have a dedicated website for my podcast and it can be found here... www.utahhatu.com


----------

